# Extreme Pics!!!



## jmiles50 (Jan 22, 2009)

So I saw a great post about best pics the other day. I wanna start a new one. The only reason is because I'm so interested in the Ex Giants I wanna see everyone's pics :!: I've seen Bobby's adults, but it doesn't seem like I've seen many other adult pics. Are there any other members with ADULT Giant pics :?:


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 22, 2009)

There are no more adults in the US, the oldest babies out of these will not be 2 until June or July.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ah, I see :-D


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 22, 2009)

Here are some of the oldest babies:


----------



## Harveysherps (Jan 22, 2009)

Very nice looking Tegus. Boy iI can't get over all the white. What are the difference ion these and the High White ones Bert used to raise. I can see that they have more white. But Berts had a lot of whie in the face . Do you know the ones I am mentioning?


----------



## jmiles50 (Jan 22, 2009)

Those are gorgeous :!:


----------



## Markie (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful tegus! I didn't realize it had only been a couple of years that you had offered them for sale.. wow. Lol.


----------



## lizardboy101 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey Bobby don't mean to steal the post, but I have a question what is the average SVL of a 2 year old Chacoan. I got my guy and he was severly stunted so I wanna know how much he has caught up to the other "normal" 2 year olds recently. He's missing about half his tail so the whole length with tail doesnt help. lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 22, 2009)

Harveysherps said:


> Very nice looking Tegus. Boy iI can't get over all the white. What are the difference ion these and the High White ones Bert used to raise. I can see that they have more white. But Berts had a lot of whie in the face . Do you know the ones I am mentioning?



Everything is different, I have white heads, or higher white normals, they are not even close to being the same animals. One very big difference is the egg size and weight. The normal egg weight is 16 grams, the Extreme egg weight is 26 grams, that is a 10 gram difference in egg weight.

















Here is something else when I compared them, the head shape:

This is a giant, note the more pointed nose:





And a normal note the more round nose:





Giant note the croc like head:





Normal note the more round head and the shape of the eye:





I was going with the V, and it is found in most of the giants, about 85% of them, but all of them do not have it. But you can see from the pics above that they are very different.






















Bert never had any tegus like this, these are by far the largest of all the tegus.


----------



## Harveysherps (Jan 22, 2009)

Can't argue with that . LOL Thanks for the info. I've always wondered that. His were more Black with a white face. Which was cool But I like yours better. That big male is awesome.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 22, 2009)

Here are more shots:


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 22, 2009)

lizardboy101 said:


> Hey Bobby don't mean to steal the post, but I have a question what is the average SVL of a 2 year old Chacoan. I got my guy and he was severly stunted so I wanna know how much he has caught up to the other "normal" 2 year olds recently. He's missing about half his tail so the whole length with tail doesnt help. lol




Mine are about three feet long before hibernation this past season.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 22, 2009)

The color and the head shape just give it away.


----------



## Harveysherps (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah but the eggs prove it all to me. Man look how much bigger the eggs of the Extremes are. If that isn't a clear sign of proof nothing is in my eyes.


----------



## BSM (Jan 23, 2009)

hey bobby how big on average are the adult males that you have as breeders.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 23, 2009)

Harveysherps said:


> Yeah but the eggs prove it all to me. Man look how much bigger the eggs of the Extremes are. If that isn't a clear sign of proof nothing is in my eyes.


Ain't that the truth!!!


----------

